# Inversion de giro de un motor monofasico con Triacs



## linpark03 (May 20, 2009)

Hola a todos

Actualmente tengo implementado un inversor de giro para un motor monofasico con bobinado auxiliar y condensador el cual funciona por medio de contactores que simplemente invierten la polaridad al ser activados con un interruptor triple; quisiera realizar este mismo procedimiento (inversion de giro del motor) con dispositivos TRIACS pero no tengo idea por donde empezar ni donde leer; por favor si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información o tiene algun esquema que me pueda servir lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 20, 2009)

se puede hacer,busca información sobre reles de estado solido..son realmente circuitos implementados con triacs...pero no te hace falta,con unos simples reles que soporten el amperaje del motor y ya esta.....


----------



## linpark03 (May 21, 2009)

Muchas gracias Daniel.more realizare la busqueda y te comentare cualkier cosa interesante!


----------



## linpark03 (May 21, 2009)

Revisando este proyecto que encontre en foros de electronica:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm


No entiendo que realizan las entradas IN+ IN-  .... Supongo que deben ser entradas para controlar el disparo del triac pero no entiendo por que una negativa y la otra positiva?.  Como debo relacionar este diagrama con un relé convencional?


----------



## algp (May 27, 2009)

IN+, IN- simplemente indica la polaridad de la tension DC que deberia alimentar a ese rele de estado solido.


----------



## gmondrax (Ene 6, 2010)

Ok tengo una seria duda sobre el rele de estado solido. 
El diagrama de este rele, tengo entendido es para controlar una carga con tension alterna, si IN+, IN indica que la poralida en "DC" que lo alimenta; entoces donde entra en juego la parte alterna. 
Si no es mucha molestia algun podria darme una breve explicacion de las etapa de funcionamiento de este rele que estamos descutiendo.. gracias

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm


----------



## ikarus_34 (Feb 11, 2010)

El rele consta de 2 partes, que son divididas por el optoacoplador, en La fase 1 que es donde alimentamos con corriente DC, para controlar el disparo del Triac por medio del optoacoplador. En la segunda etapa A1 que esta identificado como carga se realiza una conexion en serie entre la carga y la fuente  AC.

Esto se detalla en el siguiente link

http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Circuitos/SSR_-_Relay_de_estado_solido.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2010)

Para ponertelo super claro IN+ e IN- son las conecciones equivalentes de alimentación de la bobina de un relé, que en éste caso es de contínua y lleva polaridad.

A1 y A2 son las conecciones equivalentes a los contactos (platinos) del mismo relé que conmuta solo alterna.


----------



## gmondrax (Feb 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias..... Ya lo simule y corre perfectamente....!!!
Despues de haberlo montado y probarlo funcionaba bien pero ahora sucede queda un pulso de corta duracion en la etapa de carga... lo hace cada 5 seg?
para corregir ese problema tendria que aumentar el tamano del capacitor que va en la parte de carga/???!! o la resistencia que va enseria a el..!???


----------

